# We need a new word for vaccine



## CarolfromTX (Jun 22, 2022)

I’ve been vaccinated against all kinds of things—small pox, polio, measles, mumps, DPT, etc.  I’m never going to get those things. I’ve also been vaccinated against Covid, and for whatever reason, that vaccine is not always effective.  Personally, I think it’s because of the ever changing nature of the disease.  But whatever.  So if it doesn’t neccessarily prevent the disease, but provides some help, then it’s not a true vaccine.  So what is it? We need a new word.  Vaccine-ish? Semi-vaccine? Demi-vaccine?

Personally, I think we should demote it to just Covid shot.  Because, like flu shots, it doesn’t always work as well as we wish. But calling it a vaccine is off the mark, in my opinion.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 24, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’ve been vaccinated against all kinds of things—small pox, polio, measles, mumps, DPT, etc.  I’m never going to get those things. I’ve also been vaccinated against Covid, and for whatever reason, that vaccine is not always effective.  Personally, I think it’s because of the ever changing nature of the disease.  But whatever.  So if it doesn’t neccessarily prevent the disease, but provides some help, then it’s not a true vaccine.  So what is it? We need a new word.  Vaccine-ish? Semi-vaccine? Demi-vaccine?
> 
> Personally, I think we should demote it to just Covid shot.  Because, like flu shots, it doesn’t always work as well as we wish. But calling it a vaccine is off the mark, in my opinion.


they actually changed the prior definition of vaccine due to this  Covid shot..... they claim it is to just make it clearer and they were going to update it anyway.
i think the MIGHT / maybe... could we dont know drugs / shots etc should all be given their own category of .... semi effective....


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 24, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’ve been vaccinated against all kinds of things—small pox, polio, measles, mumps, DPT, etc.  I’m never going to get those things. I’ve also been vaccinated against Covid, and for whatever reason, that vaccine is not always effective.  Personally, I think it’s because of the ever changing nature of the disease.  But whatever.  So if it doesn’t neccessarily prevent the disease, but provides some help, then it’s not a true vaccine.  *So what is it?*


It's a vaccine. You can't call it an immunization. You can call _some_ vaccines an immunization, but not this one.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 24, 2022)

vaccine
noun
any preventive preparation used to stimulate the body’s immune response against a specific disease, using either messenger RNA or killed or weakened bacteria or viruses to prepare the body to recognize a disease and produce antibodies.

How is the covid-19 shot not a vaccine?


----------



## Jace (Jun 25, 2022)

I've heard it called _inoculation._


----------



## Mike (Jul 17, 2022)

Hot Toddy would also work I believe, if it made with
Scotch Whisky and Honey.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 17, 2022)

How about "government control".  The drug companies are powerful.  They have the drug and they want to make as much money from it as they can.  They need guinea pigs to keep taking the drugs.  More drugs in your body will mean less natural immune system and therefore more dependence on drugs.  It's all about the money.  Think about it!


----------



## Jace (Jul 26, 2022)

Just heard it...called  THE JAB(s)


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jul 26, 2022)

Tea Tax


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 26, 2022)

Jace said:


> I've heard it called _inoculation._


The smallpox one was called inoculation....perhaps because it isn't given by injection. The polio vaccine used to be given on a lump of sugar.


----------



## Skyking (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't care what you call it. No vaccine is foolproof, especially highly contagious mutating viruses, however, in my part of the country, 90% of hospitalized COVID cases are un-vaccinated. That's good enough for me. So whatever you call it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that it's not a conspiracy but rather a Godsend that we have it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeni said:


> i think the MIGHT / maybe... could we dont know drugs / shots etc *should all be given their own category of* ...


 ... experimental or trial or BS (being studied)


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> The smallpox one was called inoculation....perhaps because it isn't given by injection. *The polio vaccine used to be given on a lump of sugar.*


That's the Sabin one.  The Salk one, the original, was injected.


----------



## bingo (Jul 26, 2022)

they can call it the  "kiss of the cobra"


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2022)

Skyking said:


> I don't care what you call it. No vaccine is foolproof, especially highly contagious mutating viruses, however, in my part of the country, *90% of hospitalized COVID cases are un-vaccinated*. That's good enough for me. So whatever you call it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that it's not a conspiracy but rather a Godsend that we have it.


Over half of that 90% now hospitalized are children. Over 30% of them are obese, over 24% have severe asthma or some other chronic lung disease, and the rest have at least one comorbidity. They are hospitalized because they're at much greater risk of severe symptoms and death from covid than healthy children.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Over half of that 90% now hospitalized are children. Over 30% of them are obese, over 24% have severe asthma or some other chronic lung disease, and the rest have at least one comorbidity. They are hospitalized because they're at much greater risk of severe symptoms and death from covid than healthy children.


And if adults were all taking sensible precautions including vaccinations and booster then all children would more likely be safeguarded from contact with Covid infected people and therefore escape hospitalisation.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 26, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> And if adults were all taking sensible precautions including vaccinations and booster then all children would more likely be safeguarded from contact with Covid infected people and therefore escape hospitalisation.


Considering vaccinated people get Covid and can spread it how do you figure children would be safe from getting Covid?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Considering vaccinated people get Covid and can spread it how do you figure children would be safe from getting Covid?


Because the "sensible precautions" I referenced also include mask wearing, social isolation, good ventilation and hand hygiene. Young children cannot be vaccinated but adults can. If everyone who can does take the "jab" and subsequent boosters, and if everyone behaves sensibly and doesn't go out when showing any symptoms, and if they wear masks without having to be coerced and if they wash or sanitise their hands frequently, then there will be a lot less virus in the air and everyone, especially children, will be a lot safer from infection.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 26, 2022)

"Young children cannot be vaccinated but adults can."

Children 6 months old and up can be vaccinated now since June.

https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2022/s0618-children-vaccine.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> And if adults were all taking sensible precautions including vaccinations and booster then all children would more likely be safeguarded from contact with Covid infected people and therefore escape hospitalisation.


Children with comorbities that cause severe symptoms and death should be vaccinated. Your vaccination does nothing to protect them.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "Young children cannot be vaccinated but adults can."
> 
> Children 6 months old and up can be vaccinated now since June.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2022/s0618-children-vaccine.html


June is very recent and too late for just about all of the children who have already been infected.

Most children who contact Covid do not need to be hospitalised so for every child who goes to hospital there are many more who came in contact with an infected adult or another child who was sick. My great grandson has had Covid but was not very sick at all. Obviously he had to stay home to avoid spreading Covid to other day care centre kiddies.

My point still stands. When more people take sensible precautions and accept vaccination then there will be less people spreading the virus and less children in hospital. Not only children; also less elderly and less immunocompromised people getting very sick.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Children with comorbities that cause severe symptoms and death should be vaccinated. Your vaccination does nothing to protect them.


My vaccination? ??? What are you referring to? ???

OK. I get it now. I think the most vulnerable children under 5 years of age do qualify for vaccination in Australia but I could be unaware of recent changes. 

Latest advice



> Everyone in Australia aged 5 years and over is eligible for a free COVID-19 vaccination.
> 
> The Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine is available and recommended for children aged 5 to 11.
> The Moderna COVID-19 vaccine is an alternative option for children aged 6 to 11.
> ...


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 26, 2022)

The Pfizer vaccine is 44% effective at preventing infection and 72% effective at preventing severe disease. The Moderna vaccine is slightly more efficacious. So while the vaccines aren't perfect, they greatly decrease the risk of deleterious consequences.






https://www.healthdata.org/covid/covid-19-vaccine-efficacy-summary


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> ... I think the most vulnerable children under 5 years of age do qualify for vaccination in Australia but I could be unaware of recent changes.


Yes, infants and children under 5 who have any of the known comorbidities are eligible for the covid vaccine here in the US. Parents can get their healthy kids vaccinated, too. That's between them and the family doctor. Researchers are saying that natural immunity lasts way longer in healthy kids than vaccine immunity does... so a previous infection protects the best and for the longest time. But yeah, sickly kids should be vaccinated. 

And parents need to stop feeding their kids junk food and candy, plenty of soda, not enough fresh produce, etc. And take 'em for walks!


----------



## Skyking (Jul 27, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Considering vaccinated people get Covid and can spread it how do you figure children would be safe from getting Covid?


Well, maybe "safer" as they wouldn't be visiting their parents in a Hospital waiting room or ICU. Also, after reviewing the data as posted by Senior Ben on page 1 while many get the disease after vaccination, most of the vaccinated do not. Omicron being the only hard nut to crack. So... them's the facts!


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 28, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’ve been vaccinated against all kinds of things—small pox, polio, measles, mumps, DPT, etc.  I’m never going to get those things. I’ve also been vaccinated against Covid, and for whatever reason, that vaccine is not always effective.  Personally, I think it’s because of the ever changing nature of the disease.  But whatever.  So if it doesn’t neccessarily prevent the disease, but provides some help, then it’s not a true vaccine.  So what is it? We need a new word.  Vaccine-ish? Semi-vaccine? Demi-vaccine?
> 
> Personally, I think we should demote it to just Covid shot.  Because, like flu shots, it doesn’t always work as well as we wish. But calling it a vaccine is off the mark, in my opinion.


how about "monied hoax"


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 9, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’ve been vaccinated against all kinds of things—small pox, polio, measles, mumps, DPT, etc.  I’m never going to get those things. I’ve also been vaccinated against Covid, and for whatever reason, that vaccine is not always effective.  Personally, I think it’s because of the ever changing nature of the disease.  But whatever.  So if it doesn’t neccessarily prevent the disease, but provides some help, then it’s not a true vaccine.  So what is it? We need a new word.  Vaccine-ish? Semi-vaccine? Demi-vaccine?
> 
> Personally, I think we should demote it to just Covid shot.  Because, like flu shots, it doesn’t always work as well as we wish. But calling it a vaccine is off the mark, in my opinion.


hoax


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2022)

Calling it a vaccine implies that it protects.
Convincing people that it protects is what sells it - along with fear.
Calling it anything else would really hurt sales.


----------



## Skyking (Oct 10, 2022)

Skyking said:


> Well, maybe "safer" as they wouldn't be visiting their parents in a Hospital waiting room or ICU. Also, after reviewing the data as posted by Senior Ben on page 1 while many get the disease after vaccination, most of the vaccinated do not. Omicron being the only hard nut to crack. So... them's the facts!


Yes, vaccinated people can get covid, BUT many don't. Not accompanying an adult pre or post-admission to the hospital is also a safer choice for kids. I'd rather be in a room full of vaccinated people then a room of unvaccinated people whether I was a kid or not.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> The Pfizer vaccine is 44% effective at preventing infection and 72% effective at preventing severe disease. The Moderna vaccine is slightly more efficacious. So while the vaccines aren't perfect, they greatly decrease the risk of deleterious consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm!  Interesting!  I guess this explains what I have heard a few times,  "He or she got the vaccine but died anyway."  Sometimes life is a crap shot!  Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose!  Happy Gambling!

I got the 2 originals vaccines.  Then I got 2 boosters.  Now, I'm going to get my annual flu shot and my 3rd booster on the same day next month.  Perhaps I should look in the mirror at night, shut off the lights and see if I glow like a walking chemical bomb?


----------



## Been There (Oct 10, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Mmmmm!  Interesting!  I guess this explains what I have heard a few times,  "He or she got the vaccine but died anyway."  Sometimes life is a crap shot!  Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose!  Happy Gambling!
> 
> I got the 2 originals vaccines.  Then I got 2 boosters.  Now, I'm going to get my annual flu shot and my 3rd booster on the same day next month.  Perhaps I should look in the mirror at night, shut off the lights and see if I glow like a walking chemical bomb?


I know a fellow here in our development that got a vaccine booster, flu shot and his first of 2 shingles injections and died 2 days later. Last year right after Thanksgiving he decided to get all 3 shots in one day. The pharmacist wouldn’t give him the shingles shot after the vaccine booster and flu shot, so he went to a CVS and got the shingles shot. His wife said he woke up about 4 in the morning complaining of being really cold and sick to his stomach with a headache. By 6, she was calling for an ambulance. He went into a coma later in the day and never came out of it.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 10, 2022)

When my daughters were very young and went for a flu shot, I said...

"We're going for a Floony-Lu-Lu today."

I tried to make the name fun and bouncy so they wouldn't get scared. To this day as adults, they still call getting any needle a Floony-Lu-Lu. It makes me giggle that they remembered my silly saying all those years ago.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 10, 2022)

We will soon be in the time frame where the flu spikes.  Then, too, as this Covid mutates, and more people are gathering indoors. we may see another uptick in that illness.  More than ever, Caution should be observed by everyone.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 11, 2022)

"two words"....how do you know?---joe biden


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 11, 2022)

bs....??


----------



## Victor (Oct 12, 2022)

Preventnation?  Preventol? IllnessStop   Controlemine?  Sikguard


----------



## John cycling (Oct 12, 2022)

Hoax definition:
[verb] to trick into believing or accepting as genuine something false and often preposterous.

Clot shot, poisonous injection, sucker shot.


----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2022)

Skyking said:


> Yes, vaccinated people can get covid, BUT many don't. Not accompanying an adult pre or post-admission to the hospital is also a safer choice for kids. I'd rather be in a room full of vaccinated people then a room of unvaccinated people whether I was a kid or not.


Many unvaccinated people don't get covid either.


----------



## Skyking (Oct 13, 2022)

chic said:


> Many unvaccinated people don't get covid either.....





chic said:


> Yes, but the numbers are nNOT even close to equal. BTW,  who'd you put yourself and your child in a room with? Vaccinated or unvaccinated people?


Page break COVID-19 case rates per 100,000 population from September 04 to October 01, 2022 Age group Age-specific rate per 100,000 in unvaccinated individuals Age-specific rate per 100,000 in individuals who completed the primary series Impact 12-34 579.1 307.5 1.9 times higher in unvaccinated 35-64 562.5 354.6 1.6 times higher in unvaccinated 65+ 852.9 462.9 1.8 times higher in unvaccinated • Case rates are calculated using population data for the specified age group COVID-19 Hospitalizations COVID-19 hospitalization rates among 12-34 year-old individuals are 3.1 times higher in the unvaccinated population than in the population of those who have completed the primary series

1.9 times greater means  times greater means 90% ...  1.8 means 80% greater etc.


----------



## chic (Oct 13, 2022)

Skyking said:


> Page break COVID-19 case rates per 100,000 population from September 04 to October 01, 2022 Age group Age-specific rate per 100,000 in unvaccinated individuals Age-specific rate per 100,000 in individuals who completed the primary series Impact 12-34 579.1 307.5 1.9 times higher in unvaccinated 35-64 562.5 354.6 1.6 times higher in unvaccinated 65+ 852.9 462.9 1.8 times higher in unvaccinated • Case rates are calculated using population data for the specified age group COVID-19 Hospitalizations COVID-19 hospitalization rates among 12-34 year-old individuals are 3.1 times higher in the unvaccinated population than in the population of those who have completed the primary series
> 
> 1.9 times greater means  times greater means 90% ...  1.8 means 80% greater etc.


----------



## Skyking (Oct 13, 2022)

Truth hurts, yeah?


----------



## Skyking (Oct 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Many unvaccinated people don't get covid either.


How'd that logic work for the millions that died? Your logic in the face of reason has its limits.


----------



## charry (Oct 22, 2022)

They call it the Death Prick here……


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We will soon be in the time frame where the flu spikes.  Then, too, as this Covid mutates, and more people are gathering indoors. we may see another uptick in that illness.  More than ever, Caution should be observed by everyone.


I'm safe from people gathering.  I eat garlic & onions; they won't come near me.


----------

